# Water meter keeps running - no water used



## docancho (Dec 10, 2013)

After receiving extremely high bill, I jumped into investigating what caused it. First, I checked for any visible leak or improper toiler bowl on my property. All seems to be working fine. Made sure no one was using the water in all 3 apartments and went to basement to check on water meter – it was running water approx 0.9 gpm (gallons per minute). I was monitoring for approx 1 hour and it was varying 0.6-0.9 gpm even though no one was using water in entire house.

When I close the main valve from street BEFORE the meter, then meter goes back to zero. Open it back up, usage goes again to 0.9 gpm.

I also closed the main value supply to house AFTER the meter, and meter goes to zero. Once open, it goes back to 0.9 gpm.

It appears as meter is okay and there must be water being used after the meter. I do not see any visible water leaks and meter keeps running like this 24/7. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

RJ should be right along with an answer to this.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ta ta


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wrong door... the place you want to go is the diy which is down the street.... bye


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm not as sharp as some of these other guys, but I think you have a leak. I could be wrong, but you better call Home Depot.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

www.diychatroom.com


----------

